

Facebook invites developers to monetize Messenger at F8 conference - stevep2007
http://www.networkworld.com/article/2902395/opensource-subnet/facebook-invites-developers-to-monetize-messenger-at-f8-conference.html

======
stevep2007
For the last two years, a Facebook buy button has been expected. The company
did recently introduce Payments to Messenger, foreshadowing Facebook's
evolving ecommerce capabilities. At F8, ecommerce became a development
platform. The large community of Facebook developers, given open access to the
Messenger platform, are more likely to produce a killer Facebook ecommerce app
than the company is to do so on its own.

